# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Ποιά ειναι η συνδεσμολογία Grill Αντίστασης σε NEFF Nr-E: E1664N1/06

## fakylas

Καλησπέρα,

μήπως ξέρει κανείς ποια είναι η συνδεσμολογία της επάνω αντίστασης σε NEFF Nr-E: E1664N1/06; Έβγαλα την παλιά πριν 2-3 μήνες για να βρω ανταλλακτικό, έβγαλα φωτογραφία της συνδεσμολογία ( αλλά χάλασε και το κινητό μου, έχασα την συνδεσμολογία ).

Αν είναι εύκολο να μου την πείτε με τα χρώματα που έχουν τα καλώδια, θα αισθανόμουν πιο ασφαλής.

Έκανα μια προσπάθεια να μαντέψω με βάση τον επιλογέα και "έριξα" την θερμική ασφάλεια ... ευτυχώς μόνο αυτή.

Δυστυχώς δεν μου περισσεύουν 30€ για επίσκεψη τεχνικού.

Ακύλας

----------


## tipos

Σχέδιο δύσκολα θα βρεις. Βγάλε μία φωτογραφία από τα καλώδια, ανέβασε την,μήπως και βγάλουμε άκρη

----------


## klik

Ποια είναι η θερμικη που έριξες; Στον πινακα;

----------


## fakylas

> Ποια είναι η θερμικη που έριξες; Στον πινακα;


Πάνω στον φούρνο, πρεπει να εχει μια ασφάλεια, θα βγάλω φωτογραφίες

----------

